# All-Clubs Spring Bash 2009



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

ALL-CLUBS SPRING BASH 2009

Saturday May 2nd, 2009

Flea Market and Guest Speaker

Mark Soberman 

FREE ADMISSION!!!!!!!



Rare Fish Raffle In The Evening 

Good Shepherd Lutheran Church

814 Campbell Road

Royal Oak , Mi. 48067

Brought to you in cooperation by the Greater Detroit Aquarium Society, Michigan Cichlid Association, and the Motor City Aquarium Society.



Flea Market from 10:30am to 4:00pm in the basement.

Seller Tables are $20 for full and $10 for half table. No other fees will be charged.



Guest Speaker Mark Soberman will give two programs in the evening. One will be on keeping and breeding Corydoras and another on African Catfish.

The evening event will be from 7:00pm and end on or before 11:00pm.



The Rare Fish Raffle will be held in the evening with the awarding of prizes between the two programs.

Any person wishing to donate an item for the raffle can contact any of the three people listed below.



To reserve a table, donate to the raffle, or any other questions feel free to contact Tony Golembiewski at [email protected] or by phone at (248)982-3576.

You may also contact Marty Derenge at [email protected] or Gary Leung at [email protected]


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

We already have John Oyer from Oyer's Cichlids, and Rudy from Great Lakes Tropicals as just two of the bigger sellers reserving tables for this event. I also know of a couple people bringing rare livebearers and other oddities. There is sure to be some cool fancy plecos at a few of the tables as well.


----------

